# Kijiji Deal - Oshawa/Durham Region



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I just wanted to link to this ad on Kijiji. It's a long 10 gallon tank with some 
unusual features.

Well, I think so. I've really only heard of one standard size for 10 gallons. It comes with a homemade lid and light fixture, too. I only turned it down because it's too long for my current room.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-10-gallon-fishtank-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ215300029


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ha thats so cute! I would love a tank like that..


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't it nice? I quite like the home made hood, it's a nice touch.


----------

